# KUHN GA402 ROTARY RAKE



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about a Kuhn GA402 rotary rake. It looks like two small rotary rakes with a 3 pt. hitch.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

YEP, that's what all the pictures I found look like.
I'm sure they have their place, but my recent experience with a 3ph rake made me not want anything to do with another 3ph hay implement.

Where ya from?


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

New Mexico. I have about 6 acres that I farm with MaxQ grass.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hang around, there's a lot of good folks here, and a big encyclopedia of knowledge. Knowing where you are helps somebody help you if/when you need any suggestions.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I looked into getting one a number of years ago, and at that time they were not available in North America! I ended up with a used GA 300 GM, and I'm happy with it.
HTH, Dave


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I was just looking at a ga 300 is yours a trailered one or a 3pt. How do you like it and how many acres are you running it on. Just want to get an idea what i might be getting into. Any problems or parts I should keep stocked besides teath and grease and air for the tires. Thanks


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Will 400m said:


> I was just looking at a ga 300 is yours a trailered one or a 3pt. How do you like it and how many acres are you running it on. Just want to get an idea what i might be getting into. Any problems or parts I should keep stocked besides teath and grease and air for the tires. Thanks


I bought mine "pre-owned"! They come in three models, trailering = GA 300 GT, 3 point hitch fixed position wheels and swivel head gear = GA 300 GM & 3 point hitch fixed head gear castering wheels = GA 300 G. Mine is the GM. I am only haying about 15 acres now, but others in the area have used 2 - 300 series rakes on hundreds of acres! If you have decent production hay, and are baling "idiot cubes", a 300 will put all the hay you want in a single windrow.
I have a 2.5 meter discbine, and the 300 works very well with that size swath.
JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

The one I was looking at was a GA 300 GT. I have an old IH bar rake now and have somewhere around 120 acres but its all scatered all over and the biggest field is around 25 or so acres with the average being a 6 to 8 acre peices. Oh and except for a few fields all of the bales (small square) go right on the ground and my customers pick them up right in the field. So right now even first cut gets double raked after its been tedded twice at least after I cut with a 9 foot sicle machine. I was hoping to leave a little less materal for the hay farries in the field and maby go a little faster although I cruse right along with the bar rake. Well now I'm just babling on thanks again.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I went with a ENOROSSI RR320. Just got it home and am interested to see how it rakes my grass.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates? Looking at an R420 as I just added another 2500 square bales worth of ground and the old rake is getting pretty beat up.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

When I got my first Rotary (A Geihl 260 single rotor) I was skeptical.... One season and the roper (side delivery) got sold. I run 3 rotaries now, the old Geihl, a Morra and Kuhn. No issues other than grease and air in the tires and an ocassional tine if I rake cornstalks..... Change the gearbox oil yearly. Thats it.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally used my Enorossi RR320. does a great job on the grass. Still getting used to how fast to go and where to position it on the windrow.


----------

